# Newbie to Linux!



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2015)

So the last time I touched Linux was years ago, and I wrecked my old desktop in doing so.

SO! I'd like to get back into to but I have no clue which version is easy for newbies to use. The only things I'm really needing is 

Able to run .exe files.

Easy to use!

Any suggestions?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 23, 2015)

.exe isn't going to happen without wine.

Ubuntu or Debian are both good platforms to start out with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2015)

Download VirtualBox and load linux up in a Virtual machine. This will give you the ease of playing around in it without messing with a spare PC


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Download VirtualBox and load linux up in a Virtual machine. This will give you the ease of playing around in it without messing with a spare PC


I have a netbook that is lacking an OS so VirtualBox isn't needed.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 24, 2015)

Why would you need to run .exe files? Easiest to use with the most noob friendly documentation/support is probably Ubuntu.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 24, 2015)

Ubuntu gets my vote also. I have 5 rigs running it.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2015)

+1 Ubuntu.

Google commands to run in terminal, and enjoy.

Ubuntu takes effort to use versus Windows, but is one of the easier Linux experiences imho. Plenty of good and easy-to-read articles and how-to's. Don't go into it expecting to double click and install everything perfectly and easy the first time, even Ubuntu is easy to screw up...but at the same time don't be afraid to explore and mess around! It's quite fun, and I have enjoyed it enough that I dual boot Ubuntu on my main rig and main laptop. Also have a Linux box at work that has proven quite useful.

Can't say I've tried many other flavors beyond Mint and Lubuntu (great for Netbooks and comes with XFCE interface iirc...which is very similar to Windows task bar and start menu, small footprint and memory load). All my experiences have been really good, especially taking the time to learn terminal commands. Makes a world of difference!


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> So the last time I touched Linux was years ago, and I wrecked my old desktop in doing so.
> 
> SO! I'd like to get back into to but I have no clue which version is easy for newbies to use. The only things I'm really needing is
> 
> ...




If you choose Ubuntu , make sure you get the latest LTS version . After you finished the installation and the updates , install VirtualBox and create a Windows machine . I assume you can imagine the rest .


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 24, 2015)

I never used linux for more than a few days but the one I tried was Linux mint (cinnamon). It was good but since that was my only PC at the time, I needed to go back to windows OS for games.
*
EDIT: Since your current gaming PC is strong enough make a virtual machine in virtual box and try some versions of linux and see which you like the best.*


----------



## Toothless (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I'll be testing a bunch out tomorrow hopefully and I'll post results.


----------



## xvi (Jan 24, 2015)

Eeah.. I really like Ubuntu as an OS for users who want an easy-to-use Linux environment, but I don't think I'd recommend it as an OS on which to _learn_ Linux. Everything is already pretty much done for you and so much is piled on top of it that it just seems confusing as to how it's all pieced together.
I originally tried dual-booting Windows and Linux, but I never quite got the hang of it that way. I would eventually need to do something I knew how to do in Windows and just reboot back to that. There was too much pressure to figure it out so that you could actually _use_ it. I tried a VM instead and then there wasn't _enough_ pressure to figure things out. Once I put it on my laptop, it gave me just enough pressure to learn it, but allowed me to always fall back on my Windows machine for help.

For an intro distro, I would highly recommend either Debian or Linux Mint with Cinnamon (a version of Gnome3) or Mate (a version of Gnome2, my more preferred one). I think it gives a very simple and approachable introduction to Linux. You get a standard desktop environment of your choosing and a few of the essentials. If you want it to do anything else, check Google for how how to  Linux alternatives and either use Synaptic to install it via a GUI or apt-get to install it via command line. If that's not an option, there should be a .deb file to install from (works kind of like an .msi file in Windows). If neither option is available, you'll have to compile from source and that isn't something I'd wish upon my worst enemy.

Depending on how far you want to take it, I'd suggest starting with the GUI and then transition to the command line once you get the concepts down. If you want to administer Linux servers, using only the command line is going to be not only ideal (from a performance standpoint), but most likely a requirement.

Oh, and keep the install media handy. I broke a few installs trying to figure out how apt worked.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 24, 2015)

Toothless...

If you're going to give the MATE desktop a shot, I'd either go with Linux Mint 17.1 MATE or check out the new Alpha 15.04 release from Ubuntu.  Ubuntu added some of the missing components from Mint Linux in it's latest Alpha 2 release.  Ubuntu MATE runs quite snappy compared to the rest of the distros I've tried....and I tried them all.



When I started out with linux about nine months ago, I tried to start with a familiar look and have stuck with it.  MATE is extremely stable and doesn't need a lot of horsepower to run fluently.  My current install is on an HP 2000 with an E1-1200.

Good luck and check back and let us know what you went with.

Liquid Cool


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Eeah.. I really like Ubuntu as an OS for users who want an easy-to-use Linux environment, but I don't think I'd recommend it as an OS on which to _learn_ Linux. Everything is already pretty much done for you and so much is piled on top of it that it just seems confusing as to how it's all pieced together.
> I originally tried dual-booting Windows and Linux, but I never quite got the hang of it that way. I would eventually need to do something I knew how to do in Windows and just reboot back to that. There was too much pressure to figure it out so that you could actually _use_ it. I tried a VM instead and then there wasn't _enough_ pressure to figure things out. Once I put it on my laptop, it gave me just enough pressure to learn it, but allowed me to always fall back on my Windows machine for help.
> 
> For an intro distro, I would highly recommend either Debian or Linux Mint with Cinnamon (a version of Gnome3) or Mate (a version of Gnome2, my more preferred one). I think it gives a very simple and approachable introduction to Linux. You get a standard desktop environment of your choosing and a few of the essentials. If you want it to do anything else, check Google for how how to  Linux alternatives and either use Synaptic to install it via a GUI or apt-get to install it via command line. If that's not an option, there should be a .deb file to install from (works kind of like an .msi file in Windows). If neither option is available, you'll have to compile from source and that isn't something I'd wish upon my worst enemy.
> ...



Your last line reminded me of a night when i came drunk from a club and well , i was ready to compile FreeBSD from sources . Ready i was , but i was also too drunk and at partitioning i deleted all my data from all my hard drives  . Now , i don't know if recommending a certain distro will teach someone "how to linux" or using Ubuntu to learn linux is right and using Slackware is wrong . Testing them on a virtual machine before deciding to install them on a physical machine is a good idea .


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> The user only has to pay attention.
> 
> If he is completely new to the partitioning menu/scheme of Linux distros the best thing is to memorize the size of the partition he wants to install to and its free space.
> Then you just need to select that partition and make it the root partition, which is where all the system files will be installed.
> ...



The partitioning system on FreeBSD looks different than the ones one can find on Linux distros , especially if one wants to do a installation from sources . There was no GUI , i was too drunk , noob and full of revolutionary ideas .


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Forgot to add I was talking about Linux. Never touched on BSD so far. I cannot talk about it, but I think the same concept applies.
> 
> I do not know how it is to be drunk but people say you should not do anything that requires attention.



That was a long time ago , i guess i was trying to install FreeBSD 4.7 if i recall . Mac Os has a lot of FreeBSD parts in it . However , i was always up for technical challenges when i was drunk , this is why it happened )


----------



## Toothless (Jan 24, 2015)

Good stories rarely come when you're sober.


----------



## stelly (Jan 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Good stories rarely come when you're sober.



Haha . Right . I've never been even an occasional drinker . It happened not more than 10 times in 40 years . I had my last drink on December 26 , 2010  . But every time i touched it , something happened . Last time i fell in love with one of those girls , strippers


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2015)

stelly said:


> Haha . Right . I've never been even an occasional drinker . It happened not more than 10 times in 40 years . I had my last drink on December 26 , 2010  . But every time i touched it , something happened . Last time i fell in love with one of those girls , strippers


Oh boy, makes me want to stay away from alcohol.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2015)

stelly said:


> Last time i fell in love with one of those girls , strippers



Ha-Ha! I actually shot coffee (laughing) out of my nose when I  read that!


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2015)

Zorin OS is a good one too.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2015)

Downloading Ubuntu at the moment!


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 25, 2015)

Give Zorin a shot if you don't like it


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2015)

And now Cinnamon. I'll be testing both.


----------



## stelly (Jan 25, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Ha-Ha! I actually shot coffee (laughing) out of my nose when I  read that!



That night was epic and i ended up asking her to marry me .

Now guys , if you want me to share some of my experience with different **ix based systems : don't waste your time with new or exotic distros . In the end , most linux based OSes are the same , using the same kernel . Interface and programs may differ , but not all of them have good support and not all of them have up-to-dated mirrors , and so on  . I don't know , if i would be forced to choose of some linux distros , i would probably go for Debian . Ubuntu also comes from Debian , using the same package manager , but the guys @ Debian are testing a new build for 2 years before releasing it , if i am not wrong .


----------



## stelly (Jan 25, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> This Zorin looks incredible. Makes me want to try it (and buy it).
> 
> I wonder if their free version looks the same as it is on their front page!?



_Zorin OS_ is an Ubuntu-based Linux distribution designed especially for newcomers to Linux. In other words , the same old Mary wearing another hat . I've tried PlayOnLinux under Mandriva 2008 . It's nothing special . As for the looks , one can make it's own unique interface . What matters is what's under the hood .

I never aim for the easiest . I aim for the best . Now , i know that not everyone is in the mood to start from scratch , but i would learn FreeBSD . I would compile and build it from sources , even the UI and have my own rock-solid system .

If you plan to install Linux on a SSD , put the swap partition on another drive or don't even create one , if you have enough ram . The swap partition gets written and rewritten many times and it will wear off the SSD .


----------



## stelly (Jan 25, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I was thinking about installing it on another computer (the one used by other family members). They are still using Ubuntu 10.10.



Well , my personal experience with a variety of linux distros , Ubuntu has better support than some exotic distros . If you want a Windows like interface , you can choose Kubuntu , that runs KDE . Make sure you download the LTS versions , 10.04 LTS , 12.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS if you want to deploy a system with 5 years of support and better functionality .


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2015)

Ubuntu is working pretty well.  This little netbook runs it very well, though I may sell the netbook here soon.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> SSD?


150GB HDD. It's the netbook in my sig with the Atom CPU.


----------

